# circle company have any one even heard of it???



## vibhubhardwaj85970 (Sep 10, 2014)

i have seen some super awesome cabinets at a cheap price there 
CC 830
 wat do you think about them?
and what about the power supply they are selling do you think they are good?
RAW POWER 500 WATT
pls tell me do they come in el cheapo category?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 10, 2014)

CC830 is a vfm product, i havent had any first hand experience but i researched a lot about what cabinet to buy, i ended up with Deep cool Tesseract.. id have gone for the circle one if it shipped to my state..
It has slightly inferior plasticky build quality afaik though

- - - Updated - - -

but at 4800, there are lots of better options


----------



## ASHISH65 (Sep 10, 2014)

Stay away from their power supplies,Instead get from reputed brands like Antec,corsair or seasonic


----------



## vibhubhardwaj85970 (Sep 11, 2014)

y brother dont you think these smps are also good? and i really love these cabinets,they have fan controls,usb 3.0 i consider tem value for mey wat do you think can someone pls tell me a good cabinet under 5k?(it should have a window)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 11, 2014)

^^ buy only quality reliable power supplies. Antec,corsair, seasonic etc makes good quality ones.be safe. for reference ,read this.*www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html
for cabinet, look at windowed edition of corsair carbide 300r locally.


----------

